
Why ‘Predator’ Is a Subversive Masterpiece - curtis
https://screenhub.blog/2018/07/23/why-predator-is-a-subversive-masterpiece-screenhub-entertainment/
======
gus_massa
[spoiler alert] One of may favorite quotes: "If it bleeds, we can kill it."

